# We have the best bench



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Not stat wise, but personality wise. This whole team gets along super well and cracks me up. I love Bo, Jake, and Shirley at the end of the bench cheering everytime someone scores. I love those guys because they keep our team loose and relaxed. Although they haven't done much on the court, Props to them.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeh, well we've got Shawn Bradley


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Actually the Bulls bench is the best personality and stat wise. Have you seen the videos of Eric Piatowski's karate punch. Our bench crew of Piatowski, Griffin, Harrington (sometimes), and a few others that are on the bench at the end are just having a party on the bench when Ben & Co. are tearing it up on the court.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Yeh, well we've got Shawn Bradley


Come on. Did Shawn Bradley yell to Nash while he was being interviewed? :laugh:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Come on. Did Shawn Bradley yell to Nash while he was being interviewed? :laugh:


Shawn Bradley is just a boring, wasted talent.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

cough Eddy Curry cough


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

At the same age, your boy Dirk Notwitzki was averaging 17.5 pts and 6.5 rebs compared to Eddy's 16.1 pts and 5.4 rebs in 7 less minutes. So *cough* Dirk Notwitzki *couygh* Smart guy you are Theo!.

Eddy at 22 already has had a better season than Shawn Bradley did in his entire career, and Eddy can do one thing Bradley can't, play defense.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

sloth said:


> At the same age, your boy Dirk Notwitzki was averaging 17.5 pts and 6.5 rebs compared to Eddy's 16.1 pts and 5.4 rebs in 7 less minutes. So *cough* Dirk Notwitzki *couygh* Smart guy you are Theo!.
> 
> Eddy at 22 already has had a better season than Shawn Bradley did in his entire career, and Eddy can do one thing Bradley can't, play defense.


Just shut up man.....most of what Theo said was cheek and tongue. So the only one who looks stupid is you, for taking everything Theo says so seriously.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

sloth said:


> At the same age, your boy Dirk Notwitzki was averaging 17.5 pts and 6.5 rebs compared to Eddy's 16.1 pts and 5.4 rebs in 7 less minutes. So *cough* Dirk Notwitzki *couygh* Smart guy you are Theo!.
> 
> Eddy at 22 already has had a better season than Shawn Bradley did in his entire career, and Eddy can do one thing Bradley can't, play defense.


So, your saying Nowitzki > Curry? I agree. 

Calm down dude, take a big breath and just relax. It's called a joke, spelled j-o-k-e. And as KC said, tongue in cheek. But Bradley never play defense? He averages 2.5 blocks for his whole career -- including the scrub ones in Dallas. His best season was 13.2 PPG, 8.4 RPG and 3.4 BPG, hardly bad defense.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Blocks don't neccassarily mean good defense. Tyson Chandler is a much better defender than Bradley ever was, and Chandler doesn't get that many blocks. Larry Hughes isn't a super defender, above average, but he was leading the league in steals, why? He takes more risks. Bradley was a alright defender early in his career, but ever since he just became a stiff, and not the athletic player he used to be, he has flat out sucked.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

sloth said:


> Blocks don't neccassarily mean good defense. Tyson Chandler is a much better defender than Bradley ever was, and Chandler doesn't get that many blocks. Larry Hughes isn't a super defender, above average, but he was leading the league in steals, why? He takes more risks. Bradley was a alright defender early in his career, but ever since he just became a stiff, and not the athletic player he used to be, he has flat out sucked.



Yes, he does suck. But he was once a decent defender, and you said he never was.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Yes, he does suck. But he was once a decent defender, and you said he never was.


No I didn't, I said that Eddy can do one thing that Bradley can't, play defense. Its true, Eddy has started playing above average defense this year, and Bradley has just been a stiff on defense the past few years. I didn't say he never was a decent defender.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

sloth said:


> Bradley was a alright defender early in his career, but ever since he just became a stiff, and not the athletic player he used to be, he has flat out sucked.


Shawn Bradley was athletic ?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> Shawn Bradley was athletic ?


Not like Lebron atheletic, but he used to be an agile player. Now he is just a stiff.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sorry to break the news but the Kings have the best bench. :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Sorry to break the news but the Kings have the best bench. :biggrin:


What did I tell you about dreaming in this board man? :laugh: Sloth, you got carried away man, no need to bring up all the stuff you did.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Kings do have Greg Ostertag, he ran out in his undies and started dancing at a Kings festival kinda..


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Kings do have Greg Ostertag, he ran out in his undies and started dancing at a Kings festival kinda..


:rofl: 

I have to see a video of that.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Sorry to break the news but the Kings have the best bench. :biggrin:


You might have the best bench, but we have the best players to put on our bench. And besides, our lockerroom is way better than yalls as a result of MJ getting the team to pimp it up.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

best bench has got to be the grizzlies! be very afraid suns fans, very afraid. :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

c_dog said:


> best bench has got to be the grizzlies! be very afraid suns fans, very afraid. :biggrin:


You wish :laugh:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

c_dog said:


> best bench has got to be the grizzlies! be very afraid suns fans, very afraid. :biggrin:


Who cares whose bench is better? Benches in playoffs are extremely overrated. Most teams really don't play more than 7 deep in the playoffs (today Dallas, Philly, and Detroit only gave 7 guys significant minutes). 

A good bench is good for the regular season to keep the ship afloat while your stars are out. But in the playoffs their value goes down significantly (however you do need a great 6th man and good 7th man). 

The Suns have Jim Jackson, Barbosa, and Hunter. That should be plenty.


----------

